# What is this jig???



## SoCalBonnie (Mar 13, 2019)

I got this at an estate sale for $5 because the clamps are worth way more than that.

Before I take it apart I would like to know what it is used for. Maybe I can use it! I've searched photos of jigs and haven't found one that looks like it, except for a cross-cut thingy, which sort of looks like this jig but not really.

What do you think it is? Here is the front:










... here is the side…









...and here is the back…









And should I keep it? Or cannibalize it as originally intended????


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My guess would be a dado jig for a router?


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

That, or a crosscut/guide jig for a circular saw.
If you have a router or circular saw you could check fit.
Then, cannibalize!


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Could be a planer/jointer/flattening jig for a router as well.

But, I think Lazyman nailed it with a dado jig. Just clamp the workpiece in place, and run the router up the rails.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If it was any sort of crosscut jig or dado jig, I'd expect to see marks from the cutting in the fence. Either a kerf from a saw or a wider cut from a router bit. Also what's the purpose of the groove in the fence? Is it just because they used some scrap wood that had a groove in it, or did some sort of guide ride in it?

You definitely got more than $5 worth of reusable parts with the toggle clamps and even the angle pieces.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fancy version of what I would use to cut vinyl siding with….clamps to keep things from moving, while the circular saw did it's thing.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I had the same thoughts about the missing kerf or cutout from the router bit so they either never used it or had another way of stopping the cut. The width of the aluminum looks too far apart for most router bases to me as well.

My first thought was actually a flattening jig but it is made wrong for that. First, it could only be used on boards no thicker than the fences and you would have to move the piece you are flattening instead of the carriage which would not yield a flat top unless the bottom was already perfectly flat.

You may just have to ask Jack since his name is written on it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

id just cannibalize and save what you need.a great score for 5 bucks id say.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

"It's like the square root of a million-we may never know." - Nelson Muntz


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> "It s like the square root of a million-we may never know." - Nelson Muntz
> 
> - DS


*
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Those rails look too far apart for a router. Looks more like a sled for a circular saw, but with the lack of kerf cuts on the cross piece ????


----------



## SoCalBonnie (Mar 13, 2019)

> You may just have to ask Jack since his name is written on it.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I think Jack was the relative who was supposed to get the jig but who didn't want it! The people running the estate sale had no idea what it was and it doesn't fit my circular saw. I'm not sure what the groove is, either… I thought he just used scrap wood to make the jig, but that's odd because because the rest of the jig is all very nice quality wood.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

My guess is a dado jig for a router. The router probably had a purpose-made base, perhaps with UHMW to make it slide easy. I built a similar one for my own use. It works great. Before I chucked it I'd look into building a new router base to fit it. You may find you like it. It looks like a pretty well built jig.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

poor or cheap mans chop saw, hehe, square guide to cut wide material, probably wide shelving jig or siding jig


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Probably a one off for a specific project? Keep the clamps and rails and square off the wood and put it in the bin for 
some future and as yet unknown project.

One of the rare times you can earn the "you suck" tag for something that nobody even knows what it is.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks like you have it upside down, turn it around, then lean it against the wall. It looks like a panel saw for MDF sheets or plywood sheets. lay in a backer board (waste board) between the back and the sheet your cutting. A circular saw is mounted onto a board the slides up and down the to cut the sheet goods. The clamps are to hold the sheets in place once you mark and ready to cut the sheets.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

Router jig


----------

